
Proposal: Afrikan Countries That Shutdown Internet Should Be Denied IP Addresses - tefo-mohapi
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/04/14/proposal-submitted-to-afrinic-suggests-afrikan-governments-that-shutdown-the-internet-should-be-denied-ip-addresses-2/
======
throwaway_374
Can I ask - why is it you always spell it as "AfriKan" in all your
submissions? Is there a cultural awareness I am lacking?

